# 2. Grafikkarte einbauen



## Flachtyp (17. Februar 2011)

Hi !

Also ich bekomme nach Cata bei wow doch schon einige Grafikprobleme, vor allem weil ich wow immer 2 mal und im Fenster auf hab. Jetzt habe ich gesehen, daß mein mainboard 2 Grafikkartenplätze hat und es ja auch durchaus Spiele-PCs mit 2 Grafikkarten gibt. Habe mir den PC komplett selbst zusammengestellt & gebaut. Zufällig hat ein Freund sich gerade einen neuen PC geholt und ich könnte die Graka aus seinem alten PC haben. Die ist aber in der Leistung ungefähr vergleichbar mit meiner. Umtauschen würde also kaum was bringen, aber was wäre wenn ich sie zusätzlich einbauen würde ? Würde das meine Grafikperformance merklich verbessern ?


----------



## H2OTest (17. Februar 2011)

Poste uns doch erstmal deine Systemdaten  aber grundsätlich sollte sich die Grafikperformance verbessern


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Februar 2011)

2 Grafikkarten im Computer also,SLI (nVidia) und Crossfire (ATI) kann bei unter 30 FPS zu sichtbaren Mikrorucklern führen.
Je nachdem wie empfindlich eine Person ist heißt das dann alles zwischen "Hä? Was für Ruckler" und totaler Übelkeit.

Für SLI oder Crossfire brauchst du 2 gleiche Grafikkarten (ich bin nicht 100% sicher ob sogar exakt der gleiche HErsteller) und ein Netzteil mit genügend Leistung.
Dann würde sich die Perfomance in Spielen zwischen 20 und 90% erhöhen, je nachdem wie stark ein Spiel davon profitiert.

Du kannst natürlich auch 2 verschiedene Grafikkarten im Rechner haben, wenn du zum Beispiel 4 Monitore anschließen möchtest. Auf denen kannst du aber ohne spezielle Softwareemulation nicht Widescreen zocken.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Februar 2011)

Hersteller sollte egal sein, solange es sich um das gleiche Modell (sprich Referenzdesign) handelt. Nur bei Sondermodellen muss es afaik die gleiche Karte sein.


----------



## NexxLoL (18. Februar 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Hersteller sollte egal sein, solange es sich um das gleiche Modell (sprich Referenzdesign) handelt. Nur bei Sondermodellen muss es afaik die gleiche Karte sein.



Sicher? Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass ein Freund mal eine passive 8600GT(Gigabyte Silent-Pipe 2) und eine im Referenz Design über SLI betrieben hat, dass hat auch funktioniert ^^

LG


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Februar 2011)

referenzdesign hat wenig mit dem montierten kühler zu tun. geht eher um overclocked/anderer speicher usw


----------



## Thoraxos (18. Februar 2011)

Hi also könnte man auch eine ältere Grafikkarte einbauen?


Mein System:
AMD Phenom 2 x6 1055T 6x2. 8GHz
750 Watt Netzteil Corsair
Zotac GTX 1280 MB Grafikkarte
8GB G. Skill Arbeitsspeicher
Windows 7 Home 64bit

würde gerne eine Geforce 9800 GTX + 512 MB einbauen wollen, könnte ich ein bisschen von der Leistung profitieren?


Gruß


----------



## Kyragan (18. Februar 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> referenzdesign hat wenig mit dem montierten kühler zu tun. geht eher um overclocked/anderer speicher usw



exakt.


----------



## Palimbula (18. Februar 2011)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Hi also könnte man auch eine ältere Grafikkarte einbauen?
> 
> 
> Mein System:
> ...




Einbauen kannst du die Karte, SLI wird aber nicht gehen ausser die SPezifikationen der jetzigen Karte entsprechen derer die du einbauen willst.


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Zotac GTX 1280 MB Grafikkarte [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Das klingt nach ner 570 ... Wofür bzw. warum willstn da noch was dazu packen? War die Stromrechnung zu niedrig?[/font]


----------



## Kyragan (18. Februar 2011)

Könnte auch ne 470 sein. Ist letztendlich eh egal, weil die Karten völlig unterschiedlich sind und somit ein SLI nicht möglich.


----------



## Nessaiia (18. Februar 2011)

Sry, aber von was redet ihr jetzt genau?

Der TE hat ja kein System gepostet und die eigentlichen Probleme auch nicht beschrieben. Letztlich ist bei OnlineGames die CPU viel entscheidender als die Graka, also bekommen altes Systeme sicher nach und nach Schwierigkeiten. Da wird auch eine zweite Graka nichts ändern. SLI bringt letztlich nur etwas für Performance bei Sologames, welche hohe Anforderungen an die Grafik stellen und das tut WoW nun wirklich nicht.

WICHTIG: es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen SLI/Crossfire und PhysiX. Ersteres geht NUR mit zwei GLEICHEN Grakarten (Hersteller kann variieren). D.h., wenn man zB eine ATI 5780 von MSI drin hat, dann muss eben auch eine ATI 5780 im SLI dazu (die kann dann halt von XFX usw. sein). Eine zweite Graka kann man sich (wenn man Nvidia nutzt) für die Unterstützung der Idee von PhysiX nutzten, was allerdings auch nur für Egoshooter etc. interessant ist und nicht viel bringt.

Fazit: Eher die PCU aufrüsten und/oder eine neue Graka einbauen. Für WoW taugt SLI meiner Ansicht nach nix.

@ Thoraxus: was willst du an deinem System ändern/verbessern? Das Ding müsste rennen wie Sau und locker die besten Games in tollsten Auflösungen darstellen! Deine Graka klingt tatsächlich nach einer neueren GTX. Für WoW definitiv keine Verbesserung möglich, da du auf Ultra einstellen kannst. Was soll dir die zweite Graka da bringen?^^

Gruss, N.


----------



## Thogrum (18. Februar 2011)

Hi Flachtyp,

um dir eine Antwort auf deine Frage zu geben:

PCIex16 Slots und davon zwei Stück haben sehr viele Boards, was auch nicht automatisch heißen soll, dass diese für Grafikkarten dediziert sind. Auf diesen Steckplätzen sind extrem hohe Datendurchsätze möglich, deswegen werden da hauptsächlich die austauschbaren Grafikkarten eingebaut.

Es gibt zwei Arten von Dual-Schaltung zweier Grafikkarten, die von den Marktführern nVidia und ATI entwickelt wurden: SLI (nVidia) und CrossfireX (ATI). Der Wirkungsgrad und die Synchronisation der Techniken sind leider aber nicht perfektioniert, wodurch leider auch Probleme entstehen können. 
Um so etwas nutzen zu können, muss man Folgendes prüfen:

A) Prüfen der Modelle der Grafikkarten: Beide müssen identisch sein! Das heißt z.B. 2x ATI Radeon HD 5670 (wie bei meinem Alienware) oder z.B. 2x GeForce GTX460
 Sind die Grafikkarten überhaupt SLI/Crossefire tauglich? Schau dir die Grafikkarten an, auf der anderen Seiter der Computer-Schnittstelle müsste ein kleiner "Bridge-Kopf" sein. Jedenfalls etwas, worauf man die Brücke (Ein Kabel mit 2 Köpfen) auf die eine und die Grafikkarte setzen kann. Oder bevor du groß Zeit beim Aus und Einbau verschwendest: Google nach der SLI/Crossfire Kompatibilität.
C) Die Lüftung, das A und O bei der Planung eines Rechners. Bzgl. deiner Grafikkarte ist das relevant, da durch die zusätzliche Hitze es zu mehr Schäden/Störungen in deinem PC kommen kann.


Um es kurz zu Fassen: Es gibt wie vom Vorposter erwähnt, auch Mini-Ruckler. Ich würde dir einfach empfehlen eine neue, einzelne Grafikkarte zu kaufen. Wollte eigentlich mehr schreiben, aber hab keine Zeit mehr^^


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2011)

Mich interessiert, außer ePeen-Steigerung, einfach die Motivation für SLI bei einer Konfiguration, die es offensichtlich nicht nötig hat. *g* (Bei Thoraxos)


----------



## Thoraxos (18. Februar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Zotac GTX 1280 MB Grafikkarte [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
> [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Das klingt nach ner 570 ... Wofür bzw. warum willstn da noch was dazu packen? War die Stromrechnung zu niedrig?[/font]




ja ist eine 570er, dachte das bringt noch etwas  wenn ich noch eine GTX 9800er ranstecke. Hab ich mich wohl geirrt^^


----------



## Palimbula (19. Februar 2011)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> ja ist eine 570er, dachte das bringt noch etwas wenn ich noch eine GTX 9800er ranstecke. Hab ich mich wohl geirrt^^



Eine 9800GTX an eine 570 "dran zu bauen" ist wie ein Lamborghini Diablo mit einem Stützrad für mehr Grip zu versehen


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Februar 2011)

Nessaiia schrieb:


> Sry, aber von was redet ihr jetzt genau?
> 
> Der TE hat ja kein System gepostet und die eigentlichen Probleme auch nicht beschrieben. Letztlich ist bei OnlineGames die CPU viel entscheidender als die Graka, also bekommen altes Systeme sicher nach und nach Schwierigkeiten. Da wird auch eine zweite Graka nichts ändern. SLI bringt letztlich nur etwas für Performance bei Sologames, welche hohe Anforderungen an die Grafik stellen und das tut WoW nun wirklich nicht.
> 
> ...


1. Es gibt keine HD5780
2. ATI Karten verwenden CF (Crossfire), kein SLI
3. Dein PhysX-Definition ist völlig falsch, das von dir gemeinte GPU-PhysX unterstützen alle modernen NVidia-Karten, und das entlastet teilweise massiv die CPU bei diesen Spielen (was allerdings nicht viele sind, aber nicht ausschließlich Shooter). SLI brauchst du dafür auch nicht, das kann eine Karte auch alleine.
4. PCU? Meintest wohl CPU.
5. Thoraxos ist nicht der Threadersteller und bei welchen PC-Spielen er sich eine Verbesserung durch eine zusätzliche Grafikkarte verhofft hat er nicht geschrieben. Der TE hat noch keine Angaben zu seinem PC gemacht, und das ist der, der Probleme mit WoW hat.


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Februar 2011)

naja man kann die Graka natürlich einbauen um einen Monitor fürs Teamspeak zu haben :>


----------



## Palimbula (20. Februar 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> ...
> 5. Thoraxos ist nicht der Threadersteller und bei welchen PC-Spielen er sich eine Verbesserung durch eine zusätzliche Grafikkarte verhofft hat er nicht geschrieben. Der TE hat noch keine Angaben zu seinem PC gemacht, und das ist der, der Probleme mit WoW hat.



Die Systemdaten des TE kann man in einem anderen Thread finden --> Er möchte WoW nämlich 3mal ausführen --> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/181409-bisschen-mehr-performance-rauskitzeln/


----------

